

No one is safe: This tiny $30 device can break into your car and home - CPLX
http://bgr.com/2015/08/10/car-hacks-how-to-garage-door-opener/

======
sombremesa
Is this is how things actually work? I was under the impression that once you
use a code the system won't let you use "previous" codes, and move on to
generate the next set.

Edit: Found this:

 _No codes are ever repeated, and once the alternating signal -- like, locking
an unlocked door -- has been released, all previous codes are invalidated,
which is intended to be a fool-proof safeguard.

RollJam, though, hacks the process: hidden near a car or in a garage, RollJam
'jams' a signal with a radio, blasting noise on a common frequency used by
automobiles, while another radio captures the rolling code. A user will press
the fob again, thinking the device hasn't performed the intended function, and
RollJam simultaneously captures the second code while releasing the first one
-- the car is now locked, but RollJam has the second code needed to unlock the
vehicle._

